# Coyote on th Golf Course!



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I've only seen 7 or so in the wild but this guy was the biggest. He was standing on a Tee Box looking at golfers that were about 60 yards from him. I don't think the golfers knew he was there. There were alot of geese out there so I'm sure thats what he was after. The golf course is on the east side of route 8 just south of Macedonia.(9:00 am)


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

thaught you had a pic?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Boston Hills?


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Forrest Creason Golf Course in Bowling Green is using two plastic coyotes on the course to discourage geese from setting up shop and building nests. Have to admit that I took a good hard look the first time out this year.  They move them around every day....seems to be working somewhat. 

Had to explain to a guy in a camo truck on the side of Poe road that they were not real.....and he was looking through binoculars. Boy did he have a confused look on his face..."dang...they look real to me....and I've been watchin' 'em for 10 minutes."

Might want to check and see...


BFG


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Seen one outside a DQ a few years back...it was in November and he had a old, smashed up, matted down piece of roadkill in this little field not 30yds from the DQ parking lot...my son and the neighbor kid got a big kick out of it.


----------

